# Opinions Please.



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I am going out to have a look at this mare tomorrow. After my last fall I said that I would put my shopping on hold, but I found this mare and talked to her owner, and her temperament sounds like what I am looking for.

Here are the questions I asked, and the answers I got:

When was the last time she was rode? 1wk ago

Age/Breed: 11yr QH

Height/Weight? 14.2/Compact build

Would she carry a larger rider well? Yes

Why are you selling her? Rosey is dominate in the herd, along with another dominate mare, no place to separate the two, so one has to go.

How is her health? Any major injuries, colic, founder? No.. Past owners didn't pick out feet and rode on gravel, so she had abbesses in the past, but ferrier suggest picking feet every time Rosey is ridden, and she should be just fine.

How is her temperament? Very laid back and easy going; extremely passive with people.

Any vices, bad habits? None

Good habits? Rosey is very passive with people, she stands rock still for tacking up and mounting. She does not spook easily, and is very lovey dovey with her people.

Is she spooky? No

How are her ground manners? Great

How is she with the vet/ferrier? Good

Does she load well? Yep

Does she lunge? Rosey has never needed to be lunged, she rides the same every time.

Does she work in an indoor arena? Works fine 

What does she do when she gets scared, does she freeze, bolt, etc? Rosey doesnt get scared often, but when she was asked to walk over a tarp, she side stepped around it.

What level of rider would you like to see her with? Confident Beginner, as she will try and test you to see what she can get away with.

Is she an easy keeper? Yep, good on grass hay, no grain required. 

Neckrein? No, maybe taught how to by past owners, but just direct reins.

Does she like to move out while riding, or does she have more woah? Has a good stop to her, but will move out when asked. Is not lazy.



Here are the pics I was sent:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She looks like a cutie. Just reading between the lines, she may have a few more bad habits than they let on but what horse doesn't lol. She does look really laid back under saddle. How are you going to try her out with your cast?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

She looks to have good bone and hooves from what I can see. I like her expression while being ridden and the way her ears are paying attention to her rider. I also like that she is in a snaffle and on a loose rein. I'm not crazy about the goose rump but that's just me. She's short coupled and I like her shoulder. Nice horse Bobbie.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Don't try to ride her! :lol::wink: I don't want to sign another cast.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I actually sort of like the look of her. I do think there could be some other problems that the owner has chosen not to tell you about, but who knows, she may be just that good.


----------



## bilyeuamber (Mar 2, 2009)

Shes a good looking horse. Shes very stout and would make a great cow horse. The shorter stockier horses make the best cow horses. I think she is a very well put together horse.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Well thanks for the good raves, but she sold today, so I wont be going out to see her tomorrow.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

oh im sorry moxie she was so cute too


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

She's awfully cute.  Sorry you didn't have a chance to look at her, but I'm sure the right horse is coming!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

sux... I liked her. she's really cute.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I agree with the others that said some of the answers don't thrill me.

Such as - does she know how to lunge? Should be yes or no. The "rides the same" doesn't answer the question. With your current 'handicapped' status, lunging would be a wonderful way to get acquainted with each other.

Dominant mare does not scare me BUT as a boarder, will the horse fit in at boarding stables?


----------



## Starlight (Dec 15, 2008)

Just asking but what happen to your leg??


----------

